
Slide to Unlock? Patented - FrancescoRizzi
http://9to5mac.com/2011/10/25/slide-to-unlock-patented/
======
jasonabelli
They also have the patent on touch screens. Soooooo. I don't think this is a
really big deal!
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/230892/apple_gets_touchscreen...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/230892/apple_gets_touchscreen_patent_makes_things_potentially_awkward_for_rivals.html)

------
FrancescoRizzi
Michael Heilemann remembered the famous quote in this regard: "And boy did we
patent it!"

